# ABT Smoking Shelf



## bossman (Mar 3, 2008)

Designed a ABT shelf for my smoker. My Brother-in-law and I Designed it so it will hold 70 ABT's at one time so it makes it worth my while when making them for pleasure or for friends, catering ETC.
	

		
			
		

		
	








We also powder coated the shelf for easy clean up and designed it so it will fit in my smoker on top of the grill without tipping or slanting to the side. 

So tell me what you think! If your interested in having one made send me an email for more details.


----------



## bossman (Mar 3, 2008)

Couple more pic's


----------



## sparky30_06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks very nice bossman!! What size holes did you use?? Seems all the ABT racks i find around here are so big the small japs. I find around here just fall threw them.


----------



## brianj517 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Bossman!

Very nice work...Please PM me or post what you think an approximate cost might be. I would be very interested in getting one as I grow my own peppers and make ALOT of ABTs on every smoke. The store bought holder I got from Gander Mtn only holds 18 or so and I have'nt found any thing bigger around here. The side handles make yours the perfect holder and serving tray.

Once you figure production costs and whatever profit you need, I'll PM my shipping address to Canton, Oh. 44721. If you can make them affordably enough, I'll probably want at least two!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are nice Bossman!


----------



## flash (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, that does look good. I would get one if I didn't cut them length-wise instead.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 3, 2008)

Sparky,
We have the exact opposite problem around here.  All the ABT rack made commercially around here are to small to hold the japs and they end up falling over.  I was just thinkin the other day that I needed to try to make my own tray, the size I want, with bigger holes.

Bossman,
I was dreamin about it, you made it come true,  That looks great.

Lawdog


----------



## fireguy (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great, you ought to think about selling them on ebay... I would like to get ahold of one..


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 4, 2008)

yessum i'd say you get a definate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ATTA-BOY !!!!! i was gonna ask if you filled all hole's how does smoke get through , then the second set of pic's set that straight......great job and i bet you might have a market for it !!


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn those trays look sweet................Great job............Very professional looking too...........I agree you should sell those on ebay ............


----------



## lawdog (Mar 4, 2008)

You make them they (me) will come.  Let us know what they are going for?

Lawdog


----------



## bossman (Mar 4, 2008)

We're looking at selling them for $45 plus shipping. Cheapest I have seen that would come close were $65.
We can also customize them to fit your smoker if you send us diminsions of your grill. We can also tell you how many 1 inch holes were able to put in the metal. Your interested you can email me off list at [email protected]


----------



## desertlites (Mar 4, 2008)

yup those look great,I took a couple pie pans and used 7/8 in. hole saw on 1 & 1in. in the other,deburred with a round sanding tube on the end of my drill-they work great.I have seen them around like yours smaller for $30.


----------

